# Searching for hotel near Emeryville/Oakland



## MrMotorcoach (Sep 25, 2002)

:unsure: I am wondering if anyone knows of an decent, but not overly expensive hotels near/ between Oakland and Emeryville, CA., .Amtrak stations. Thank you, Craig


----------



## tp49 (Sep 25, 2002)

Offhand I can think of the following hotels near the stations in Oakland and Emeryville.

Oakland: The Jack London Inn is a couple of blocks away from the station (the trains pass on the street in front of it). There are some hotels downtown (namely the Marriot) but that is a few blocks away and probably would require a cab ride.

Emeryville: Within five blocks of the station you have the Courtyard By Marriot (on the other side of the parking lot from the station), the Sheraton Four Points, and the Holiday Inn.

Hope this helps.


----------

